# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  BPS Seminar Bad Reichenhall 2006 Mitschrieb

## WolfhardD

Hallo allerseits,

hier ist es endlich, wie versprochen sofort nach meinem Urlaub. Ich hatte ja zugesagt: Wenn es regnet, kann und werde ich an dem Skript arbeiten.

Meine persönlichen Aufzeichnungen vom BPS Seminar in Bad Reichenhall Oktober 2006 habe ich anders als im vergangenen Jahr in einem durchgängigen Dokument aufgearbeitet und in auch später (hoffentlich) noch verwertbare Notizen umgeschrieben.

Für die Experten unter uns könnten viele Passagen sogenannte "alte Hüte" darstellen. Für mich kann ich wieder mal feststellen: Ich habe im Seminar viel gelernt. 

Da ich befürchten mußte, als medizinischer Laie möglicherweise wenn nicht gar bestimmt in mein Skript ein paar "Bolzen" einzubauen, unwissentlich, weil nicht verstanden, war Herr Dr. Eichhorn so freundlich, meine gröbsten Bolzen zu entschärfen. Seht es mir nach und/oder gebt mir Korrekturinformationen, wenn jetzt noch weitere Ungereimtheiten auftauchen sollten.


Herunterladen auf den eigenen PC kan man das Dokument auch und zwar wie folgt:
Geht auf die Webseite:
http://www.prostata-sh.info 
dann
klick auf Schaltknopf: Landesverband Nordrhein-Westfalen
dann
klick auf SONSTIGES
dann
kräftig nach unten blättern
bis zur Textüberschrift
"BPS Seminar Bad Reichenhall 2006" 
dann
klick auf Herunterladen.

Das Ganze mit Dank an Dr.Eichhorn, die Seminarreferenten und ganz speziell an Wolfgang Petter und den BPS.

Wolfhard

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> hier ist es endlich, wie versprochen sofort nach meinem Urlaub. Ich hatte ja 
> zugesagt: Wenn es regnet, kann und werde ich an dem Skript arbeiten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Das Ganze mit Dank an Dr.Eichhorn, die Seminarreferenten und ganz speziell an Wolfgang Petter und den BPS.
> 
> Wolfhard



Danke, Wolfhard, für den Bericht !!

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## wassermann

Danke, Wolfard, für den Bericht und die Mühe damit.

----------

